# RBS Late Payment Fee - It's a Direct Debit You Morons!



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just had a late payment fee letter from RBS for my credit card so I called them up as it's a direct debit - they just said it was an error and it would be refunded on my next statement. 

Did no-one tell the banks about the bank holiday!? :lol:

I've deliberately only got a £500 limit and it's my only card before all you people start saying they're evil. Been there and done that and I agree but it's good to have one in your wallet I feel.

Anyone else had one recently for nothing?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep. New Year.

My accounts are set up so the Total bill money goes into a current account on one day and then the bills all come out 2 days later.

Basically, i get paid, the money disappears off to a current account specifically for that purpose. (So i don't spend it)

Because of the new year Public holidays, it got screwed up and tried to run the SOs IN REVERSE ORDER!!!!!!!

Luckily, I had extra cash in the account and was only charged for one Standing Order that was returned due to insufficient funds. There couldn't be insufficient funds due to the way i had ordered my Standing Orders. 

I had a nice discussion with a lovely Lady and she was a little clueless in customer services so...................

Luckily for me, my mum works at the bank and i got my money back.

It's amazing how the computer has been programmed to include public holidays isn't it? 

It's a computer, it's not on holiday so why do automated transactions still not happen over public holidays and in whose account is this 'money' sitting for the extra day?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i work for the company in questions and u rnt the only person who had the letter  if u need a hand give me a shout.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I had the same thing last year with the ulster bank which is part of RBS. We have a account that all the bills come out of, on the 1 st of every month there is a standing order with transfers just enough money to cover all the bills. So last year the start of the month co insided with a bank holiday, and due to it being a bank holiday the standing order didnt transfer the money. So we missed mortage payment and all the other bills!! But fair play to them they did me an official letter saying it was a banking error and I was able to send it to all the companys.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

While on the subject of CC's, i have just ordered a new one through Halifax.

I already had one with so many months 0% on Balance and purchases for 10 months. I was led to believe that you could only have the one, then had to leave it so long before applying for a new one with the same company.

However, i've been accepted and im now awaiting the card, 13months 0% Balance transfers and 13months 0% on purchases.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

That's annoying. Nothing wrong with credit cards though if used properly. I go for a cashback card. 1% back on money you'd spend anyway (petrol and Supermarket). Nice to get a little bit back at the end of the year :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Something similar happened to me many years back. Money refunded and compensation for our trouble, which we weren't expecting. Was rude not to accept.
On the RBS, we got our new credit cards in recently. They are almost identical to our cash machine cards. Last ones had a nice picture of Scotland so they were easy to tell apart. My wife, main card holder, called to complain and request a 'proper' card to be told RBS have never did pictures????????????????


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I find if you ask, most banks will give you _some_ of the late fees back, even if it was your fault.

Has worked for me in the past.

Now I just don't use the cards, I never had any real need anyway I just wanted to build up a good credit rating and I have done that now.


----------

